# Anubias design



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

This week I received an order from Anubias design, and just wanted to give them a thumbs up for an excellent packing job, sending a freebie of both fish types I ordered, and great communications. I ordered 6 sae's and 6 pandas. Received 7 of each, had one panda perish, but all others are alive. Temps in my part of the world are around 100 this week, box was insulated, and well padded for the fish.

My last order of on-line fish from a company I won't name, resulted in 5/6 deaths within 24 hours, when the weather was cooler.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm glad you had good luck with him Bert. I had quite the opposite experience with them a couple of years ago, but we admittedly have a shipping delay between here and there.... The 3 or so times I ordered and payed for overnight shipping, it took 3 days to get here. I'm not sure why that is, since it gets here on time from other places...


----------

